# Midwest Hay and Straw Co - Alcester, SD



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

Midwest Hay and Straw Co. - Saturday, Jan 03, 2009
Alcester, SD

Receipts: 10 Loads Week Ago: 14 Loads Year Ago: 14 Loads

All prices dollars per ton, except straw, dollars per bale.

One load Small Squares equals approximately 5 tons;
Large Squares and Large Rounds range from 10-25 tons per load.

Not enough any class to establish trends. Demand good.
Icy roads and wet weather limited attendance.

Alfalfa: Small Squares, 1 load: Premium 125.00. Large
Rounds, 5 loads: Good 105.00-115.00.

Grass: Large Rounds, 4 loads: Good 80.00-90.00, Fair 75.00.

Source: USDA-SD Dept Ag Market News, Sioux Falls, SD
605-338-4061 24 Hour Price Info: 605-336-7765
www.ams.usda.gov/mnreports/SF_GR312.txt


----------

